# New York City’s Most Famous Graffiti Wall Vanished Overnight



## AKA pseudonym (Nov 22, 2013)

Sad to see some street history and lives die for profit.....


> "The building, owned by developer David Wolkoff of G&M Realty, will be renovated and replaced by a pair of luxury condos..........
> 
> “5 Pointz,” the NYC graffiti mecca in Long Island City, Queens, was whitewashed Monday night. One of the world’s largest public graffiti displays is being scrapped to make room for luxury condos.




more


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2013)

I visited the place a few years back.












http://www.urban75.org/photos/newyork/5-pointz-long-island-city-new-york.html

http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-yorks-iconic-5-pointz-graffiti-building-scheduled-for-demolition/


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2013)

Pretty fitting that this should happen. New York has been utterly tamed. I'm not suggesting that 2000 murders a year was a good thing but nor do you want to it to be a Sex and The City theme park.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 23, 2013)

how dull and miserable


----------



## wiskey (Nov 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I visited the place a few years back.



love this pic


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2013)

Did anyone have a copy of this back in the day?





Possibly responsible for spreading NY graf world wide


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2013)

im not sure about this whole graffiti preservation thing, its always been a come and go thing.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't remember the name of the best graff book I own. It's been in a box for 3 years as I've moved twice. One day I will come back to the threads I've mentioned it on.


----------



## Onket (Nov 25, 2013)

http://books.google.co.uk/books/about/Getting_Up.html?id=FFSD-UOkI54C&redir_esc=y 

Superb book.


----------



## petee (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## diond (Nov 27, 2013)

Woah, I went there this June. Am glad because of Urban75 that I was put on to this and have captured a piece of social history.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 27, 2013)

ska invita said:


> im not sure about this whole graffiti preservation thing, its always been a come and go thing.



i agree with this.  the nature of graf is ephemeral art, added to other people's walls which they might chose to paint over, knock down, or otherwise change.  painting on a wall doesn't confer ownership.  it's more fun when it's temporary and illicit.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2013)

With 5Pointz the graf was always changing and being painted over, and it provided a great space for artists meet and to practice their skills and showcase their work.


----------

